# Audi Status for 2010 12 Hours of Sebring: Better Insight on AoA's Attitude



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're on location in Washington DC today where we came to catch Audi of America President Johan de Nysschen address journalists at the National Press Club and were able to throw a few questions about Sebring at Audi's PR staff while we had their ear about the company's status and view on the 12 Hours of Sebring endurance race in March.
Audi's 2010 plans released by Audi Sport communications made no mention of Sebring when it announced next year's participation in the ACO's Le Mans Intercontinental Cup. Fans of Audi in racing and the ALMS series quickly wondered whether Audi would choose to contest the race as they have every season since 1999 and winning all but two of those.
A theory, with a fair bit of legitimacy from what we can gather both with internal and external sources we have, is the idea that the Audi R15 TDI will need to be changed and tested before it can qualify to run under ACO rules and there simply may not be enough time for that between now and the 12 Hours' running next March. In as much, this could keep Audi off of the grid for the first time this century. 
Posed with this question, the answer received was short but said a lot. "Audi of America very much wants to be there."
That's not the "We will race" we were looking for but given no mention of Sebring in the Audi Sport release and other discussions we have had that we can't quote we believe that Audi is doing everything they can to make the grid but is also following their corporate modus operandi of under promising and over-delivering. Sebring hasn't been promised, so if and when Audi Sport shows up it's a bonus. 
This makes us hopeful but it's not so easy for those trying to make travel arrangements very far out. Our recommendation is to make the arrangements anyway. Sebring is an amazing spectacle and, fingers crossed, the point will be moot when Audi shows up. Again... fingers crossed. 
We'll post any updates as we hear them.


----------

